# Tracks in Florida



## My SER Not urs (Jul 19, 2005)

Does anybody know any other tracks in Central Florida area? I know of Bithlo. But does anybody know any other one's? Anybody know of any others?


----------



## FFDRFT200 (Nov 11, 2005)

My SER Not urs said:


> Does anybody know any other tracks in Central Florida area? I know of Bithlo. But does anybody know any other one's? Anybody know of any others?


bithlo is about it, other than barberville (clay oval)
what part of central fl u from, im from Orange City
me and some friends used to tear up some parking lots after work hrs, but not in a while, besides i moved to va since then


----------



## Rob E (Dec 18, 2005)

My SER Not urs said:


> Does anybody know any other tracks in Central Florida area? I know of Bithlo. But does anybody know any other one's? Anybody know of any others?


There is also a drag strip and 3/4 mie oval in Lakeland. Depending on where you are it's not that far. About 12 miles west of US 27 on I-4. Watch for the USA Speedway signs,


----------



## Pharrari (Feb 7, 2005)

Orlando Speedway is a drag strip.....u might wanna check that out.....I was planning on going but didnt have any one close to my engine size to race


----------



## Rob E (Dec 18, 2005)

Pharrari said:


> Orlando Speedway is a drag strip.....u might wanna check that out.....I was planning on going but didnt have any one close to my engine size to race


I was of the opinion that there was a 3/8 mile oval at Bithlo as well as the drag strip. Over by Lakeland there is USA Speedway, a 3/4 mi. oval and as I have gone over there I have seen that there is a dra strip as well.


----------

